# Is this a fair reason to be fired?



## Antale19 (Mar 3, 2022)

thanks for the responses, not sure how to delete. Totally understand what everyone is saying.


----------



## RWTM (Mar 3, 2022)

Antale19 said:


> I got fired yesterday for taking home an item that was to be thrown away. I’ve worked for target almost three years and know almost everything at the front end and help out when I can on the floor. About a month ago I did a return for a set of dishes and they automatically went to toss, not salvage. I got pulled into an office with AP yesterday where they told me I was immediately terminated for stealing. I wanted to put them in the break room but I figured they’d end up thrown away anyway, so I took them home so I could use them or donate them, as long as they’d get used. I just hated they were gonna get crushed and wasted. I didn’t steal anything of value, I basically took home garbage. Is this fair?


I hope I get a parking spot now


----------



## commiecorvus (Mar 3, 2022)

Fair?
Probably not.
But within the rules that Spot established when they hired you, most certainly.
There are plenty of good reasons why the rule exists.
The less than scrupulous would just mark things they wanted as toss and take them home.
Just because you wouldn't doesn't mean you make you safe from the enforcement of the rules.
I'm sorry you got fired over something so petty.
I really hated throwing away perfectly good things that poor people could used myself, food most especially.
I hope your next job works out better.


----------



## redeye58 (Mar 3, 2022)

Antale19 said:


> Is this fair?


Yep, because this was still-usable merch.
Merchandise that is marked for TOSS is destroyed for a variety of reasons, namely to prevent unauthorized use of trademark or personal profit. 
It's why we toss Starbucks merch/syrups/foods & destroy signage to prevent Disney images from being used at somebody's school carnival, etc. 
And maybe YOU wouldn't sell the dishes but next time you *might* or someone else would start culling every usable piece to sell in their garage sales because hey, if YOU'RE allowed to take something EVERYONE can.
Salvage merch is donated to resellers like Goodwill but only certain brands because again, Starbucks/Disney/et al guard their brand.
You also violated store policy by simply taking it. You didn't ask anyone if it was OK because you knew it wasn't.


----------



## NKG (Mar 3, 2022)

Antale19 said:


> I got fired yesterday for taking home an item that was to be thrown away. I’ve worked for target almost three years and know almost everything at the front end and help out when I can on the floor. About a month ago I did a return for a set of dishes and they automatically went to toss, not salvage. I got pulled into an office with AP yesterday where they told me I was immediately terminated for stealing. I wanted to put them in the break room but I figured they’d end up thrown away anyway, so I took them home so I could use them or donate them, as long as they’d get used. I just hated they were gonna get crushed and wasted. I didn’t steal anything of value, I basically took home garbage. Is this fair?


Like Commie said probably not fair but technically you stole from the store regardless of it being thrown away, donated or put in the breakroom. If you really felt the urge to take them home, you should have talked to your SD about it. I've seen extremely rare cases where they let people take stuff home but it had to go up the line. Life is about living and learning.


----------



## IhateOPmodel (Mar 3, 2022)

Lol, I can't believe this is actually a question!  How entitled can you be?  You stole merchandise from the store, it was meant to be thrown away and you didn't follow through with the way Target wanted it to be dealt with.

It is 100% fair and a legitimate reason to be terminated.  If they let you take home some dishes you couldn't bear to see thrown away, what's to stop the next person from taking home a defective PS5 because they couldn't bear to see sent back to CRC?

You stole from Target, there is no other way to label it.


----------



## DC Diva (Mar 3, 2022)

IhateOPmodel said:


> Lol, I can't believe this is actually a question!  How entitled can you be?  You stole merchandise from the store, it was meant to be thrown away and you didn't follow through with the way Target wanted it to be dealt with.
> 
> It is 100% fair and a legitimate reason to be terminated.  If they let you take home some dishes you couldn't bear to see thrown away, what's to stop the next person from taking home a defective PS5 because they couldn't bear to see sent back to CRC?
> 
> You stole from Target, there is no other way to label it.


If you wanted those dishes, I’m sure there was a new set on the sales floor you could have purchased.  This was theft, plain and simple.  No way you can justify doing this.


----------



## Dcnewb4now (Mar 3, 2022)

At the dc we literally need to ask permission and get a pass to take empty cardboard boxes home.
In the future I would recommend asking prior to just taking.


----------



## Captain Orca (Mar 3, 2022)

Ask first before you take shit regardless if it's salvage, back to the DC or trash.  When they say no, not if but when, go back to your mustard and salad dressing, line it up nice, punch out and get the hell out.


----------



## Xanatos (Mar 3, 2022)

Thank you all for quoting OP so I could read the post.


----------



## buliSBI (Mar 3, 2022)

Yup - Stealing 101.

My stores were stickler on Food Ave waste.  I had a FATL that was canned for taking tossed food home.  And it was Christmas time.
Leadership put their foot down when other FATMs tried putting tossed popcorn, cookies, and snacks in the breakroom.


----------



## Dead and Khaki (Mar 4, 2022)

I'll confess I've put "toss" things in salvage because the thought of throwing them away made me so furious.


----------

